# I can't believe there isn't a thread about Halo 2 yet!!!



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 20, 2004)

November 9th Baby!!!
I can't wait!!!    :2guns:    :firing:  :chains:


----------



## Jackass (Aug 20, 2004)

WooHOO.....Bday present for me!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 20, 2004)

Tonight is JOKERS PARTY..

He gets promoted to PFC!!!  

Your Pal,
Mr. P


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 20, 2004)

That's Right I Am Now A Private F*#$%^ng Civilian!!!


----------



## SWINGIN BEEF (Aug 20, 2004)

is Halo 2 like SOCOM II?


----------



## Jackass (Aug 20, 2004)

No its not....Halo is the BEST shooter game ever created!!


----------



## Mr. P (Aug 20, 2004)

Jackass said:
			
		

> No its not....Halo is the BEST shooter game ever created!!


Well Hell..I'm lost then! I thought it was HALO..."High Altitude Low Opening".
Joker knows...


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2004)

My friend has a few demo videos on his copy of 'Halo', and it looks freakin' awesome. I like the idea that you go down to earth in it. I wonder what kind of tweaks they're going to make to the multiplayer version (if any)?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 23, 2004)

I like to go to this site for all the news.
Makers of Halo
This one is cool too for all the good tricks on the first one
Halo Tips and Tricks....Very Cool!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 23, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well Hell..I'm lost then! I thought it was HALO..."High Altitude Low Opening".
> Joker knows...



Ahhh Yes a MFF!!!


----------



## Johnney (Aug 23, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> November 9th Baby!!!
> I can't wait!!!    :2guns:    :firing:  :chains:


YEAH BABY!!!
got mine all pre-paid!!  that way i get to go to the front of the line at mid night, then spend the next 2 days playing it!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

Me too, I ordered the special edition!!! :firing:


----------



## Comrade (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been playing Doom 3!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

Listen to my master plan....
Ok, I went out and INVESTED in a Sega Genesis, and about 10 games.
The whole thing cost about 60 bucks but, I just got my wife playing video games 
again so when Halo 2 comes out I can zone out on it for a few days without
her yelling at me every 30 min. I'm a genius!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

My screensaver at work!


----------



## Johnney (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah its going to be bad ass!
anyone play HALO linked up to another machine?  i broke down and got a cord off ebay and linked to another one, works sweet!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

I made my own, It's easy if you know how...
I got a 100 foot link cable at home!


----------



## Johnney (Aug 24, 2004)

i know, but i figured it cost me 5.00 altogether with shipping.  and im getting lazy in my old age and didnt want to make the cable...lol


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you check out my web links????


----------



## Johnney (Aug 24, 2004)

where they at, ill check them out


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Aug 25, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I like to go to this site for all the news.
> Makers of Halo
> This one is cool too for all the good tricks on the first one
> Halo Tips and Tricks....Very Cool!!!



Here... they are on page one of this thread also!!!


----------



## insein (Aug 25, 2004)

Johnney said:
			
		

> yeah its going to be bad ass!
> anyone play HALO linked up to another machine?  i broke down and got a cord off ebay and linked to another one, works sweet!



Me and my friends link our Xbox's together every weekend and most weekdays.  We've been playing coutnerstrike mostly of late, but we used to play Halo all the time.  Can't wait for 2.  Looks sweet as hell.


----------



## Zhukov (Aug 26, 2004)

Johnney said:
			
		

> anyone play HALO linked up to another machine?



I've played 3 on 3 Capture the Flag matches a few times on two linked XBOX's.  Those times were probably as excited and wound up I've ever been playing a videogame.  People screaming, shouting orders, jumping around.

With online connectivity HALO2 is going to be absolutely amazing.  My XBOX live subscription remains open, in patient anticipation.

The only problem I forsee is the same problem with all online FPS's, that being the existence of lag and my desire to snipe.  Nothing more irritating than lining up a perfect head shot, only to fire and see the player lag-blink away, completely unscathed.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 27, 2004)

I saw the first tv trailer for Halo 2 last night!!!
12 more days.....


----------



## Zhukov (Oct 27, 2004)

Already 1.5 million pre-orders.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 27, 2004)

Mines already paid for in full and I'll be picking it up at 12:01 am (the first minute
you can buy it) on Nov. 9th
T (-) 11 1/2 days and counting.


----------



## Johnney (Oct 28, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mines already paid for in full and I'll be picking it up at 12:01 am (the first minute
> you can buy it) on Nov. 9th
> T (-) 11 1/2 days and counting.


mines paid for also, and i had plans of picking it up at 1201... but now it seems im going to be in either GA or CO when it comes out.  have to have someone else pick it up for me.  and you can bet your ass im going to pay extra for the super duper over night express mail!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 28, 2004)

Johnney said:
			
		

> mines paid for also, and i had plans of picking it up at 1201... but now it seems im going to be in either GA or CO when it comes out.  have to have someone else pick it up for me.  and you can bet your ass im going to pay extra for the super duper over night express mail!!


HEEEEYYYY!!! I'm in CO, if you're around the Springs you can play it at my pad!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

Nine new maps by June for Halo 2
Four to be released next week on Xbox live.

Release Info 

Three page story with map details 

Videos 

Screenshots


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nine new maps by June for Halo 2
> Four to be released next week on Xbox live.
> 
> Release Info
> ...


Excellent!  Halo2 party at my brother-in-law's house!  10 of us!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Halo2 party at my brother-in-law's house!  10 of us!


It's a great concept that I can actually support...
depending on how much it costs of course.
The disk is just downloaded to your hard drive, so if 
the map pack is more than $30, I'll just go in with a few buds 
and share the disk.Can't wait to have some new territory.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's a great concept that I can actually support...
> depending on how much it costs of course.
> The disk is just downloaded to your hard drive, so if
> the map pack is more than $30, I'll just go in with a few buds
> and share the disk.Can't wait to have some new territory.



I know... I still haven't completed the campaign, so I don't have Foundation yet, but man, is that a fun map for multiplayer!

Last month we had a tournament with ten of us.  My bro-in-law developed a spreadsheet to determine handicaps, and it worked pretty well.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I know... I still haven't completed the campaign, so I don't have Foundation yet, but man, is that a fun map for multiplayer!
> 
> Last month we had a tournament with ten of us.  My bro-in-law developed a spreadsheet to determine handicaps, and it worked pretty well.


Handicaps huh...
Sounds like something me and my friends could get into.
Hell they might play against me more if we do that.
Think I could get more details on that???


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Handicaps huh...
> Sounds like something me and my friends could get into.
> Hell they might play against me more if we do that.
> Think I could get more details on that???



On multiplayer, as soon as you enter the game, press start (I think) where you get the menu to leave the game, leave the forum, etc.  On there, you have the option to set a handicap.  There are three levels, mild, moderate, and severe.  The handicaps both limit the damage your weapon causes and decreases your armor, making it harder for you to kill, and easier for you to be killed.  Mild has a 25% effect (i.e. your armor and weapons are 25% less effective), moderate has a 50% effect, and severe has a 75% effect.  It certainly takes some adjustment to play, but if people are handicapped the right way, it can make for some good games with both noobs and experienced players.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> On multiplayer, as soon as you enter the game, press start (I think) where you get the menu to leave the game, leave the forum, etc.  On there, you have the option to set a handicap.  There are three levels, mild, moderate, and severe.  The handicaps both limit the damage your weapon causes and decreases your armor, making it harder for you to kill, and easier for you to be killed.  Mild has a 25% effect (i.e. your armor and weapons are 25% less effective), moderate has a 50% effect, and severe has a 75% effect.  It certainly takes some adjustment to play, but if people are handicapped the right way, it can make for some good games with both noobs and experienced players.


How did the whole spreadsheet process go down?
Just used to record or was there any calculation imbeded?


----------



## Johnney (Apr 21, 2005)

anyone have a clan?  im going to be getting back on with live here in the next few days.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> How did the whole spreadsheet process go down?
> Just used to record or was there any calculation imbeded?



There was calculations based on total kills, deaths, average life, etc.  Not sure what the formulas were.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Apr 21, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> anyone have a clan?  im going to be getting back on with live here in the next few days.



My bro-in-law's buudy is in one.  He likes it.

Funny story: my bro-in-law (Mike) is playing Halo2 on Xbox live, with the headset so he can talk.  Some 14-year old punk is on there taunting him (Mike was only a level 2 or 3 at the time, since he hadn't gotten Xbox live until very recently).  The 14-y/o says "I bet you've never even gotten a Kill-tacular!"  To which Mike replies, "Yeah, but I bet you're not getting laid tonight!"


----------



## Johnney (Apr 21, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> My bro-in-law's buudy is in one.  He likes it.
> 
> Funny story: my bro-in-law (Mike) is playing Halo2 on Xbox live, with the headset so he can talk.  Some 14-year old punk is on there taunting him (Mike was only a level 2 or 3 at the time, since he hadn't gotten Xbox live until very recently).  The 14-y/o says "I bet you've never even gotten a Kill-tacular!"  To which Mike replies, "Yeah, but I bet you're not getting laid tonight!"


they are tough little bastards during a game...lol

had one kid yelling at me cause i was sniping on the offense.  he kept bitching at me, so i changed to the shotgun and tagged him in the head.  didnt ge to stay long in that game


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> they are tough little bastards during a game...lol
> 
> had one kid yelling at me cause i was sniping on the offense.  he kept bitching at me, so i changed to the shotgun and tagged him in the head.  didnt ge to stay long in that game


I HATE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
Before school you can get a good game in.
After that, they all start to leave the game when they aren't winning.

What's the funniest Xbox live username you've seen???
For me, was 

Sloppymeatflap
and
InstantBoobies


----------



## Johnney (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I HATE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Before school you can get a good game in.
> After that, they all start to leave the game when they aren't winning.
> 
> ...


instantboobies could be interesting...lol

but i have to run a new cat5 and put a couple of connectors on and ill be up and running.  im going ot make a new account, so ill post it when i get it made up.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> instantboobies could be interesting...lol
> 
> but i have to run a new cat5 and put a couple of connectors on and ill be up and running.  im going ot make a new account, so ill post it when i get it made up.


o'tay


----------



## Johnney (Apr 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> o'tay


i jsut went ahead and kept my old tag

hailedpuppet

so add that one


----------



## Dan (Apr 28, 2005)

I just noticed this thread! I'm on X-Box live almost every night, playing Halo 2. My screen name is Tiger Diesel, you guys hit me up sometime!


----------



## Johnney (Apr 28, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> I just noticed this thread! I'm on X-Box live almost every night, playing Halo 2. My screen name is Tiger Diesel, you guys hit me up sometime!


ill be on tonight for a bit.  jess has an appointment with the caterer tonight at 530, but i dont get off til 7, so about 730ish


----------



## Dan (Apr 29, 2005)

Johnney! I just realized that that was you on earlier! I thought it was just some random guy, so I ignored the friend request, sorry! I'll be at my parents' this weekend, but I'll add you Sunday night.

Just to warn you, sometimes me and my friends like to make fun of people on there, but only if they deserve it. You may get blacklisted for associating with us.


----------



## Johnney (Apr 29, 2005)

doesnt worry me, im the guy who shoots his team when they do stupid shit!
and sunday is cool, im off sundays and mondays


----------



## Dan (Apr 29, 2005)

> doesnt worry me, im the guy who shoots his team when they do stupid shit!



I was playing with one of my friends one time and I was goofing off, shooting him in the foot and stuff. Finally, he shot me and killed me, so I booted him from the game and his rank went down. And, if you know my friend, you know that his rank is really important to him, he was reeeaaallly pissed! But, I don't do stuff like that anymore.


----------



## Johnney (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> I was playing with one of my friends one time and I was goofing off, shooting him in the foot and stuff. Finally, he shot me and killed me, so I booted him from the game and his rank went down. And, if you know my friend, you know that his rank is really important to him, he was reeeaaallly pissed! But, I don't do stuff like that anymore.


i do it to the teens and preteens who like to get on there and jsut screw off while im trying to be serious.


----------



## Dan (May 1, 2005)

> i do it to the teens and preteens who like to get on there and jsut screw off while im trying to be serious.



Yeah, we do it to them and the people who take themselves way too seriously. Anyway, I'm sure I'll be on tonight around 9:00, 9:30 if you wanna get on then.


----------



## Johnney (May 1, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, we do it to them and the people who take themselves way too seriously. Anyway, I'm sure I'll be on tonight around 9:00, 9:30 if you wanna get on then.


oh yeah.  we should be back by then.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 2, 2005)

OK, so Johnney = hailedpuppet, Dan = Tiger Diesel... Joker, what about you?

I just got Xbox live this weekend.  My userID is GOPJeff76.  Probably won't be on until this weekend though.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 2, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> OK, so Johnney = hailedpuppet, Dan = Tiger Diesel... Joker, what about you?
> 
> I just got Xbox live this weekend.  My userID is GOPJeff76.  Probably won't be on until this weekend though.


I don't have an ID yet...
I usually am a parasite off one of my friend's live subscription.


----------



## Johnney (May 2, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> OK, so Johnney = hailedpuppet, Dan = Tiger Diesel... Joker, what about you?
> 
> I just got Xbox live this weekend.  My userID is GOPJeff76.  Probably won't be on until this weekend though.


Dan dudded me again!  but at least the American kids are in school,  the brits are better to play with.  not as retarded if you will


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2005)

> Dan dudded me again



Yeah, man, I'm sorry about that. My friend who has X-Box live was doing some other stuff and didn't get home until around 11:00, and Adult Swim comes before all other forms of entertainment.

I won't be on tonight or tomorrow, I'm studying for finals. I may be on Wednesday, it depends on what we do Wednesday night. Don't worry, I'll get it together eventually.

What's everyone's rank? I don't really pay attention to them that much, but I'm just wondering. I'm an 11, I believe.


----------



## Johnney (May 2, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, man, I'm sorry about that. My friend who has X-Box live was doing some other stuff and didn't get home until around 11:00, and *Adult Swim comes before all other forms of entertainment*.
> 
> I won't be on tonight or tomorrow, I'm studying for finals. I may be on Wednesday, it depends on what we do Wednesday night. Don't worry, I'll get it together eventually.
> 
> What's everyone's rank? I don't really pay attention to them that much, but I'm just wondering. I'm an 11, I believe.


only if the chicks are nekkid!!

im 8th or 9th.  dont remember which.
we need to make a USMB clan too!


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2005)

> only if the chicks are nekkid!!



Okay, yeah, I'd take naked chicks before cartoons, but Adult Swim comes before almost everything else!



> we need to make a USMB clan too!



I'm down. The clan I'm in right now isn't really all that great, we rarely have more than 2 or 3 people from our clan on at one time, anyway.


----------



## Johnney (May 2, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Okay, yeah, I'd take naked chicks before cartoons, but Adult Swim comes before almost everything else!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down. The clan I'm in right now isn't really all that great, we rarely have more than 2 or 3 people from our clan on at one time, anyway.


hell i still have to get a mic.  its hard to talk shit when the only one who can hear me is the cat


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, man, the mic makes it great. Nothing better than some nerd talking crap the whole game, then getting his ass kicked, and you getting to tell him what a loser he is after the game.

Then again, when you think about the fact that you're paying $50 a year to sit in your living room and talk shit to a 14-year-old kid, maybe he's not the biggest loser around.


----------



## Johnney (May 2, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, man, the mic makes it great. Nothing better than some nerd talking crap the whole game, then getting his ass kicked, and you getting to tell him what a loser he is after the game.
> 
> Then again, when you think about the fact that you're paying $50 a year to sit in your living room and talk shit to a 14-year-old kid, maybe he's not the biggest loser around.


im unbiased.  ill talk shit to everyone equally!


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 2, 2005)

Well if you guys want to get on Friday night, I could probably work that out.

I'm only a level 4, but that's not bad for one day of playing!


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2005)

Friday night isn't good for me, I'm going home for the weekend (Mother's Day and all) but I'll be on a lot next week.


----------



## Johnney (May 3, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Well if you guys want to get on Friday night, I could probably work that out.
> 
> I'm only a level 4, but that's not bad for one day of playing!


ill be on friday evening.  dont get off til 7 though.  be back here and on by 730


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 3, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> ill be on friday evening.  dont get off til 7 though.  be back here and on by 730


I sent you a message on my bud's account.
His name is 
adev 
I'm on there about once a week.
The only other person I know (personaly) is 
nucleardonkey


----------



## Dan (May 5, 2005)

Johnney, I finally added you to my friends list.

You guys like the 2 on 2 thing? I played it with pistols and that sucked, but it's pretty fun otherwise.

The new levels are pretty fun, I especially like Warlock.


----------



## Johnney (May 5, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Johnney, I finally added you to my friends list.
> 
> You guys like the 2 on 2 thing? I played it with pistols and that sucked, but it's pretty fun otherwise.
> 
> The new levels are pretty fun, I especially like Warlock.


havent really played too much outside of big groups.  guess i need to get out and explore it a little more lol


----------



## Dan (May 6, 2005)

My favorite variant is Rumble Training, I don't really like any of the CTF or assault things for some reason, I'd just rather run around and kill people.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 6, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> ill be on friday evening.  dont get off til 7 though.  be back here and on by 730



I'll be on around 9 PDT (midnight Eastern) with my bro-in-law, nuclear dawg.


----------



## Dan (May 7, 2005)

So, how'd you guys do?

I'll be on Sunday night if you guys wanna get a game. Just make sure you're around before 11, 11:30, because, y'know, Adult Swim.


----------



## Johnney (May 8, 2005)

i didnt get a chance to get on friday sorry.  
was on last night for a little bit.  i add Jeff to my list.
i messed around with a couple rumbles and a few small and big battles.  
there was a new level i think.  not sure what one it was.  never played on it before.  but it was an assulat game.  also i seen there was some new download content that was going to be free sometime in June.  that ought to be cool.


----------



## Dan (May 8, 2005)

Yeah, they put out some new levels, I think they're free, but I'm not sure. They're pretty good, though.


----------



## Johnney (May 8, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, they put out some new levels, I think they're free, but I'm not sure. They're pretty good, though.


well the one said it was for premium accounts until jun something or other, then it was going to be free also.
the new one i was playing ctf and assult on was freaking HUGE!  even with a full 16 players it was still empty.


----------



## Johnney (May 8, 2005)

i noticed last night when i was on for a bit that i went from 8th to 1st?!  whats the deal with that?  anyone have a clue?


----------



## Johnney (May 8, 2005)

never mind i jsut got off the live support people.  they pointed me to a link about bungie resetting everyones levels so they are on a level playing field.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 9, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> i noticed last night when i was on for a bit that i went from 8th to 1st?!  whats the deal with that?  anyone have a clue?


I could have saved you a call. They did that because they changed a few
things in the game. You'll notice a few differences such as more powerful
grenades, melee atacks, and more variations in the rules.


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, the melee and grenades were my bread and butter in the first one, I'm really glad they brought that back.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 9, 2005)

The only bad thing is that all the guys who used to be level 15 are back to level 1, and have to work their way through the ranks with guys like me, who are barely at level 2 again! 

Friday, we got our butts kicked all over the place.  

Saturday I played for a little bit.  Played a variant in a private party with shotguns and swords only.  Very fun.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 9, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, they put out some new levels, I think they're free, but I'm not sure. They're pretty good, though.



Two new levels.  Warlock is a lot like a Halo 1 map.  Symetrical placement of weapons, good for a 4-8 player Slayer.  The other one (can't remember the name) is huge, about the size of Coagulation.  Definitely one for 16 players!


----------



## Johnney (May 9, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> The only bad thing is that all the guys who used to be level 15 are back to level 1, and have to work their way through the ranks with guys like me, who are barely at level 2 again!
> 
> Friday, we got our butts kicked all over the place.
> 
> Saturday I played for a little bit.  Played a variant in a private party with shotguns and swords only.  Very fun.


sword onlys are a good game to play too!  
im up to level 12 now from 1!!  gotta love days off with nothing to do


----------



## Johnney (May 10, 2005)

Dan!  i seen you there, i was there, but i was having a prob with the mic that Jess bought me.  
im not too keen with the headset, but i also managed to get one of those controller mic thingys too.  so im going to try that out tonight, when i get my other controller back from my nephew


----------



## Dan (May 10, 2005)

Alright, I may or may not be on, depending on what I'm doing tonight. If you see me on, you might want to send me a message or something, since it's my friend's X-Box, he always does the setup and everything, and I usually don't pay attention to my friends list. Sorry!

BTW, Jeff, I added you as a friend.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 10, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Alright, I may or may not be on, depending on what I'm doing tonight. If you see me on, you might want to send me a message or something, since it's my friend's X-Box, he always does the setup and everything, and I usually don't pay attention to my friends list. Sorry!
> 
> BTW, Jeff, I added you as a friend.



I saw, thanks.  I probably won't be on again until Friday.  I made level 5 though!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

Some cool info here
High Impact Halo


----------



## dmp (May 12, 2005)

I can't believe there's a three-page thread about Halo2!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

I show six pages.


----------



## Jessie (May 12, 2005)

So what exactly is the big deal with Halo2???  John tried to teach me how to play it and I couldnt get the hang of it....


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

Jessie said:
			
		

> So what exactly is the big deal with Halo2???  John tried to teach me how to play it and I couldnt get the hang of it....


 :shocked:  
:scratch: 
It's the Jimi Hendrix of Video Games...
The Babe Ruth...
The, well you get the point.

It set a new standard for all game developers for a long time to come.


----------



## Johnney (May 12, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> :shocked:
> :scratch:
> It's the Jimi Hendrix of Video Games...
> The Babe Ruth...
> ...




Its something alright....should have bought myself a new pair of shoes instead of getting John that game! :tng:   

BTW...This is Jess


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> Its something alright....should have bought myself a new pair of shoes instead of getting John that game! :tng:
> 
> BTW...This is Jess


You'll get more use out of the game...


----------



## Jessie (May 12, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You'll get more use out of the game...



This is true.....  Now that he's got that game, I do get some nights to myself!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

I'm glad you have a possitive attitude about that.
I was almost sure my wife wanted a divorce after I bought Halo.


----------



## dmp (May 12, 2005)

http://www2.mythica.org/halo/hbo/halomatrix.hires.mpg


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2005)

Jessie, Halo is very hard to get the hang of at first, but once you start to get into it, it's like crack, I promise you'll be addicted.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

Totally.  I can't wait until Friday night so I can play!


----------



## Jessie (May 12, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Jessie, Halo is very hard to get the hang of at first, but once you start to get into it, it's like crack, I promise you'll be addicted.




That's what John said too....  I've tried to play, but I'm just not into it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 12, 2005)

Jessie said:
			
		

> That's what John said too....  I've tried to play, but I'm just not into it.


Wait till you're mad at him, make him use a handicap, and have a slayer match
against each other. That'll get you into it.


----------



## Jessie (May 12, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Wait till you're mad at him, make him use a handicap, and have a slayer match
> against each other. That'll get you into it.




I'm guessing that a slayer match is a one on one match?  Ill have to have him show me what that is.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 12, 2005)

Bungie.net had a great write up explaining how they determine levels.  Also, I didn't know this, but there are separate level settings for rumble pit, head-to-head, team skirmishes, etc.


----------



## Johnney (May 23, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Bungie.net had a great write up explaining how they determine levels.  Also, I didn't know this, but there are separate level settings for rumble pit, head-to-head, team skirmishes, etc.


speaking of levels... i made it to 18 today!!

by the way, i made the USMB clan!  i sent invites to you guys


----------



## Johnney (May 23, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Bungie.net had a great write up explaining how they determine levels.  Also, I didn't know this, but there are separate level settings for rumble pit, head-to-head, team skirmishes, etc.


again by the way.  yo ucan also look up your stats on bungie.net too.  see how many of which type of games you played and how you ranked in them.  and see how far you have to go to the next one.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 23, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> again by the way.  yo ucan also look up your stats on bungie.net too.  see how many of which type of games you played and how you ranked in them.  and see how far you have to go to the next one.



Sweet.  I have stalled on level 7.  I played for about 3-4 hours this weekend and kept losing!


----------



## Johnney (May 23, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Sweet.  I have stalled on level 7.  I played for about 3-4 hours this weekend and kept losing!


i stalled too for a little bit.  i was at like 12, then somehow i went down to 10 again, the i went up for levels in one session, then today i went up 4 levels today.  i was like damn!!!!!!!!!!  

here something that pissed me off.  we were in headlong this monring during an assault.  wihch is cool, challenging even.  i picked up the sniper and started to move out.  someone got pissed off about it and betrayed me.  dirty little bastard.  so i was like, ok be that way.  i didnt bitch about it.  i got the rocket launcher and nuked him with it.  you should have heard the pissing and moaning and crying and cussing about that one.  you would have thought i crashed his xbox.  guess he can dish it but not take it.   i hate playing with kids.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 24, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> i stalled too for a little bit.  i was at like 12, then somehow i went down to 10 again, the i went up for levels in one session, then today i went up 4 levels today.  i was like damn!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> here something that pissed me off.  we were in headlong this monring during an assault.  wihch is cool, challenging even.  i picked up the sniper and started to move out.  someone got pissed off about it and betrayed me.  dirty little bastard.  so i was like, ok be that way.  i didnt bitch about it.  i got the rocket launcher and nuked him with it.  you should have heard the pissing and moaning and crying and cussing about that one.  you would have thought i crashed his xbox.  guess he can dish it but not take it.   i hate playing with kids.



No joke.  I was playing CTF a couple of weeks ago and this 12-year-old keeps whining on the radio that 'you better not lose, I've never lost CTF yet.'  The kid's a level 2 or something... what a whiner.

I finally got myself to level 9 yesterday.  Joined the clan also.  I'll see if my bro-in-law and his friends want to join.  Most of them are unaffilited, but all pretty good.


----------



## Dan (May 24, 2005)

> No joke. I was playing CTF a couple of weeks ago and this 12-year-old keeps whining on the radio that 'you better not lose, I've never lost CTF yet.' The kid's a level 2 or something... what a whiner.



Oh, dude, if somebody on my team or not starts a match with that crap, I talk trash to them the whole match. If they're on the other team, I target them in particular.

In a way, I love it when a kid starts trashing me, because I've found that NOBODY on X-Box Live can talk trash well, and it's something my friends and I have taken to an artform. Here's a brief transcript of an exchange I had last night.

Tiger Diesel: Check out the guy with the chick magnet handle "KillaShark"!
KillaShark: Yeah, well, I'm a girl you dumbass.
Tiger Diesel: Wow, then you're even more of a loser than I thought! Shouldn't you be cooking me dinner or making babies?

And then I couldn't hear what else she said because all the guys on her team started screaming at me. It was fun times.


----------



## 5stringJeff (May 24, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> Oh, dude, if somebody on my team or not starts a match with that crap, I talk trash to them the whole match. If they're on the other team, I target them in particular.
> 
> In a way, I love it when a kid starts trashing me, because I've found that NOBODY on X-Box Live can talk trash well, and it's something my friends and I have taken to an artform. Here's a brief transcript of an exchange I had last night.
> 
> ...





I haven't talked a lot of trash online because I tend to play when the kids are in bed.


----------



## Johnney (May 24, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> No joke.  I was playing CTF a couple of weeks ago and this 12-year-old keeps whining on the radio that 'you better not lose, I've never lost CTF yet.'  The kid's a level 2 or something... what a whiner.
> 
> I finally got myself to level 9 yesterday.  Joined the clan also.  I'll see if my bro-in-law and his friends want to join.  Most of them are unaffilited, but all pretty good.


send their SN and ill make sure i send an invite.  i think you may be able to send them too, im not quite sure.

oh and Dan i had one kid was whining about how to win and actually wanted everyone to vote for him to be the "team capatin".  i was like are you kidding me?  its a freakin game


----------

